# A15 engine. Cambelt or chain



## Danblez (May 18, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have just bought an old Nissan Vanette which has the A15 pushrod engine. I thought these had a cam chain but when I read the maunal it states in needs a camblet chain at 60k miles.

Does anyone know for certain if this is cambelt or chain?

Cheers
Danblez


----------

